# Confused on threading on MXL



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I am rather new to wrenching so apologies if I am being stupido. I purchased a Merckx frame, MXL in Motorola colors on EBAY several months ago. It is beautiful, has the Made in Belgium sticker, etc. It was advertised as a 1996 version. I am not inpugning the rep of the seller in any way here-he was detailed on the flaws and was great to work with. It was advertised as Italian BB, as it should be. My question is, unless I am a complete idiot (add your comment here) the bottom bracket is English not Italian thread-how can this be?? I have checked against two other frames I have, one English and one Italian to be sure. Haven't gotten the rt side off yet, but the left side definitely unscrews rotating counterclockwise, ie to the front of the bike, is that not English??

Here's the auction if you wouldlike to see it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=280062248165&rd=1&rd=1

Appreciate any thoughts you might have.

b21


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> I am rather new to wrenching so apologies if I am being stupido. I purchased a Merckx frame, MXL in Motorola colors on EBAY several months ago. It is beautiful, has the Made in Belgium sticker, etc. It was advertised as a 1996 version. I am not inpugning the rep of the seller in any way here-he was detailed on the flaws and was great to work with. It was advertised as Italian BB, as it should be. My question is, unless I am a complete idiot (add your comment here) the bottom bracket is English not Italian thread-how can this be?? I have checked against two other frames I have, one English and one Italian to be sure. Haven't gotten the rt side off yet, but the left side definitely unscrews rotating counterclockwise, ie to the front of the bike, is that not English??
> 
> Here's the auction if you wouldlike to see it
> 
> ...


See the PM I sent you.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Let us know what you find out. I am curious because I thought that all Merckx had Italian BBs.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

It is italian. TMB 'splained it to me, and here is the info at the Park site. I had misunderstood italian threading
"Most modern bikes use an ISO thread standard for the bottom bracket. The left side thread is a right-hand direction thread, which tightens clockwise and removes counter-clockwise. This standard is also called English or BSC. The right side (drive side) thread is a left-hand thread, which tightens counter-clockwise and remove clockwise. There are some exceptions to the ISO. Bikes made in Italy may use "Italian" threading, with both drive and non-drive sides right hand thread"


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Remember though, when you put the fixed cup back in, a little blue loc-tite or even white teflon tape is a good idea.

Only problem with Italian threaded BB's is that for the first while after you install the fixed cup it MAY have a tendency to loosen off while you're riding.

Personally I grease them up and then throw a little teflon tape on the outbaord ends of the threading.


----------

